# Freelander 2 towing



## archoak (12 November 2009)

Does anyone tow an Ifor Williams 505 with one horse using a Freelander 2 (new shape)?


----------



## sarahs (12 November 2009)

Im warning you now, you will probably be shot down by the h&amp;h forum gang for towing with anything that begins with freelander .....
However I used to tow my 17.2hh in a 510 with a freelander 2 and never had any problems.


----------



## archoak (12 November 2009)

I know I'm used to them  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 that's why I specifically said NEW Freelander 505 with 1 horse!!


----------



## MegaBeast (12 November 2009)

Well, having just looked it up, max towing weight is 2000kg, IW 505 is 980kg (I think) plus say 550kg for the horse giving youing 500kg in hand for passengers, luggage etc so I would say it's okay.  Kerb Weight of FL2 is from 1775kg depending on model.

Must admit I much prefer the look of the FL2 to the new discos!

ETA it has a much more powerful engine than the older discoveries - much greater bhp and torque; I know it's a lighter vehicle and doesn't have the uprated brakes that the disco has but it seems like a good bet for just one horse... unlike the original freelander.  

Will be watching this thread with interest as my old disco is coming up for replacement and I would rather run a Freelander2 !


----------



## popsdosh (12 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Well, having just looked it up, max towing weight is 2000kg, IW 505 is 980kg (I think) plus say 550kg for the horse giving youing 500kg in hand for passengers, luggage etc so I would say it's okay.  Kerb Weight of FL2 is from 1775kg depending on model.



[/ QUOTE ]
You are breaking the law towing an ifor 505 with a freelander.
People do not realise it is the maximum gross weight of the trailer that limits the vehicle you can use to tow with.
This weight will be on the plate on the trailer on a 505 I believe this will be about 2500kg so the freelander at 2000kg max tow weight would be illegal(it does not matter that the trailer may be lighter or even empty) it is the trailer plate weight that regulates what you can tow with.Funnily enough the people when they sell you the trailer dont make you aware of this.
One simple option is to ask Ifor for a trailer plate that shows a lower gross weight ie:1950kg but dont ever get caught with more than this.
It will also invalidate your vehicle warranty if you tow a trailer plated above the max tow weight.
I have had to pick up the mess after several accidents with horse trailers so please think carefully it is not the towing that causes the problems its the stopping and the snaking that occurs due to the tail wagging the dog.
The most extreme I have seen believe it or not is an equitrec on a VW golf estate which equalled two dead horses.


----------



## susannita (12 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
You are breaking the law towing an ifor 505 with a freelander.
People do not realise it is the maximum gross weight of the trailer that limits the vehicle you can use to tow with.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

This is only applicable to those people who passed their test after 1997 

If the person has the towing entitlement of B+E on their driving licence prior to this is  not breaking the law.  

The freelander 2 is more than up to the job of towing a 505 with one horse and is perfectly legal so long as the driver holds the B+E provision on their licence


----------



## popsdosh (12 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
ote] 

This is only applicable to those people who passed their test after 1997 

If the person has the towing entitlement of B+E on their driving licence prior to this is  not breaking the law.  

The freelander 2 is more than up to the job of towing a 505 with one horse and is perfectly legal so long as the driver holds the B+E provision on their licence 

[/ QUOTE ]
I am afraid your getting your laws mixed up your age or when you passed your test makes no difference to the the fact a freelander per se cannot legally tow a 2.5ton gross plated trailer but heho its your licence and your horse .Everything is up to the job towing till it goes wrong.


----------



## MegaBeast (12 November 2009)

From the DFT website:

In the case of light trailers, that is less than 3500kg maximum laden weight, there is not any specified relationship in UK law between the weight of the towing vehicle and the weight of the trailer.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roads/vehicles/vssafety/requirementsfortrailers

The Freelander2 is definitely more than capable of towing an IW + 1 horse having researched it on their website.  Can't find anything to say the trailer must be plated below the vehicles max towing weight but might be a good idea to have a new plate for it in any case but it seems to be a mighty grey area; however would say it's certainly not a safety issue in this instance.  However totally agree that a VW golf towing a trailer with horses in is a massive safety issue.


----------



## susannita (12 November 2009)

With effect from 1 January 1997 the second EC Directive on Driving Licences (91/439/EEC) came into effect, affecting new drivers passing their test after that date and HGV drivers who obtained their licence after 31 December 1991.

The net result is that new drivers will only be allowed to drive and tow the following combinations:

    * Vehicles up to 3.5 tonnes (category B) with a 750kg trailer (4.25 tonnes total MAM).
    * Category B vehicles with larger trailers i.e. &gt; 750kg, provided that the combined MAM does not exceed 3.5 tonnes and the gross MAM of the trailer does not exceed the unladen weight of the towing vehicle. To be able to tow combinations outside this ruling requires the passing of an additional test.
    * New HGV drivers and those who have passed their HGV tests since 1 January 1992 will be restricted to towing trailers up to 750kg until they pass an additional test.


Direct Gov page

Popsdosh please provide a link to the evidence supporting your statement - i think you will find it is you who is mistaken not me.


----------



## MegaBeast (12 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
To be able to tow combinations outside this ruling requires the passing of an additional test.


[/ QUOTE ]

Which is the B+E test I believe.


----------



## Stinkywellies (12 November 2009)

You would not be breaking any law by towing a 505 with a freelander.


----------



## Mike007 (13 November 2009)

There are two issues here and two sets of regulations. You cannot make inferences from one set and apply them to the other. Road safety (as opposed to licensing legallity)is controlled by the construction and use regulations87 (ammended)The other is the driver and vehicle licensing regulations. .............It is correct that there is no relationship betwean the vehicle weight and the trailer weight.UNDER THE CONSTRUCTION AND USE REGULATIONS, but there is under the driver licensing regulations.!Furthermore a manufacturers "plate"is merely a reccommendation. It has no legal basis on a trailer. However under C&amp;U regs, if exceeded there would be a prima facia case of overloading against the driver.Thus it is possible to be prosecuted for overloading,even though your driving license covers the weights.......... Under the driver licensing regs  ,maximum permitted weights are refered to.A manufacturer has no authority to "permit" only to reccomend. Also it is possible to be in breach of the driver licensing regulations but be complying with C&amp;U Regs.


----------



## archoak (13 November 2009)

Thanks for your replies, thought it might start an argument


----------



## MegaBeast (13 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks for your replies, thought it might start an argument  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Lol, so has it helped you reach a decision?


----------



## archoak (13 November 2009)

I already have a Freelander 2 and a lovely W reg lorry but my husband left me 6 weeks ago and I can't afford to run it and can't sell it either.  I would like a smaller lorry but no funds but do have the loan of a trailer so am debating whether to put a tow bar on the Freelander.


----------



## MegaBeast (13 November 2009)

Ah, I see,  I remember your post in SB now.  Sorry to hear about your husband.

I would say go for it and put the towbar on, from what I can gather it's perfectly safe as well as being legal for just the one horse.

In fact you've given me the idea of getting an FL2 as a replacement for my car and ancient disco, didn't realise they could tow more than the orignal FL and I much prefer the look of them to the Disco3


----------



## archoak (14 November 2009)

The people I would use for the tow bar told me they put lots on the Freelander and it tows beautifully.


----------



## MegaBeast (14 November 2009)

That's good to hear.  Good luck with it, let us know how you get on


----------

